# Can anybody tell me what this creature is?



## ohBry (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok, so this isn't exactly about my betta, although he does live in this tank. I'm hoping maybe somebody with a planted tank can identify this thing for me. I just got some new plants in the mail today and I noticed what looked like a bud on one plant. Upon closer inspection, I realized it was moving itself around. It's got a little "arm" or worm like structure that sticks out either end and grabs onto things, like a clam. But I haven't seen any clams that look like this. The thing it's living inside looks like a flower bud, or a butterfly cocoon. It released from the plant and floated to the top so I scooped it out, but now I'm not sure what to do with it. Maybe it's something that doesn't even belong in water?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't know but i saw this appear in my 20g twice last year. I pulled and tossed it in a sealed trash bag immediately. Have never seen them pup up again.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

creature from the deep O_O I'd like to know as well!


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

that is freaking gross and creepy


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

can we get more info? like where did you get the plants? maybe another picture. I am determined to figure out what it is!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What ever you do, follow Aqua Aurora's lead and seal it in a bag and throw in the trash; do not flush it or release into the water system. Most likely it's some sort of insect larvae.


----------



## Galilea (Jan 6, 2015)

According to this: http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/m...ics/169933-strange-worm-creature-my-tank.html

It's larvae of some kind; maybe moth larvae?


----------



## ohBry (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks Galilea! I'm worried about snails when I should be worried about moths! I guess I could've gotten a worse pest on the plants though. Found this article on them... http://www.lifeinfreshwater.org.uk/Species Pages/ChinamarkMoth.jpg.html They're actually pretty interesting (aside from the fact that they destroy most plants).


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 24, 2015)

That's pretty cool, actually.....


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a big old nope, is what that is. I would keep it around and see what happened if you're around to scoop it out if it turns into some alien-esque monster.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I have seen those a couple of times this past year. Whatever kind of critter it is, it makes itself a house from pieces of plant leaves. The times I did find them come in were from plants that a seller raised in tanks in a greenhouse, so pretty much anything could have gotten in the tanks.
Each time I found one I put it in an unoccupied tank to see what would come of it, but nothing ever did. They just died.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I had something very similar or identical in mIne aS well, I always wondered what it was. I just threw it out and never saw it again


----------

